# [SOLVED] problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst



## Moffett

I am getting "error while archiving folder" for "deleted items" (also sent items, calendar) It states that the file (path given here) has reached its maximum size and to delete some data. I navigate to where the pst folders are - I can see both archive.pst and outlook.pst folders and they are both large. When I try to open either one to clear them out, I get a message that says "cannot find this file. Verify the path and file name are correct". I'm completely lost at this point.

Thanks,
Leslie Moffett


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*








and welcome to the Forum

Try renaming the archive folder to something like archive1 and then try to archiive


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Okay- I renamed it archive 1, but now when I try to open my archive folders in outlook, it's telling me it can't find archive.pst. How do I get it to look for archive 1?

Thanks again.
Leslie


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

What are you wanting to do? I thought you wanted to archive, but the archive folder was too large. If you archive, it should create a new archive.pst 

if you want to open the old archive folder, use File, Open . .


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

When I try to archive, see below for the errors I'm getting. Thanks again. I have to leave for a bit, but I will check to see if you replied as soon as I return.
Leslie

Error while archiving folder "Deleted Items" in store "Personal Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.
Error while archiving folder "Sent Items" in store "Personal Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.
Error while archiving folder "Calendar" in store "Personal Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.
Error while archiving folder "Journal" in store "Personal Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.
Error while archiving folder "Tasks" in store "Personal Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.
Error while archiving folder "Deleted Items" in store "Archive Folders". Problems with the destination store C:\Users\Leslie\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Are you browsing to the folder where the Outlook.pst folder is?


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Rich,
Yes I am browsing to it. I can see it, but it won't let me open it and I get the message that says "cannot find this file. Verify the path and file name are correct".

Your help is greatly appreciated.
Leslie


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

I just tried it with mine ane it worked fine . . try createing a new folder and point tie archive to that


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

This is where I get lost. Do you mean a new archive.pst folder? If so , how do I point the archive to that folder. 
Thnx,
Leslie


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Follow the Archive wizard. First creat afolder called playtime ( or anything ) then point the archive wizard to that folder


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

I made the new folder, but of course I can't find the archive wizard. Where would that be? I looked in Outlook under tools, options, other and found auto archive, but no wizard. 
Leslie


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

In Outlook . . File . . Archive


----------



## Moffett

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Thank you so much - it's working.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: problem with outlook.pst and/or archive.pst*

Great . .


----------

